# wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?



## Marvin-2908 (3. November 2009)

hallo liebe angelfreunde#h

Weiß einer von euch wie man in an bekanntes angelteam kommt wie Team Mossela, Browning und usw. kommt??#c

Mein Traum ist es ja schon lange für solch ein Team zu angeln, aber ich glaube es wird auch ein Traum bleiben.

Petri an alle und schönen Abend noch!!!#h#h#h


----------



## fishcatcher99 (3. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*

Oh ja mein Traum auch!


----------



## sc00b (3. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*

Welcher Traum is das nicht? 

so gesponserte Sachen sind immer nett


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*

Der einfachste Weg wäre doch,einfach bei den entsprechenden Firmen nachzufragen.Die werden
ihre Vorstellungen schon haben und mitteilen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## angelsüchto (3. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*

ja so ein team wär sehr ganz cool


----------



## Borg (3. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*

Also ich habe vor 2-3 Monaten mal bei Browning nachgefragt, weil mich das auch interessiert hat und habe sinngemäss folgende Antwort bekommen:

Man muss einfach bei einem der Browning-Teams anfragen. Dann kann man mal mit denen angeln gehen und wenn die Chemie stimmt, wird man dort aufgenommen. Die werden auch net 100%ig gesponsort, sondern können günstig beim Hersteller einkaufen und haben die Möglichkeiten Neuheiten zu testen.

Klang also eigentlich völlig unspektakulär......dachte man müsse da diverse Wettkampfergebnisse vorweisen o. ä.

Nachdem ich dann den Gedanken wieder verworfen habe, da es kein Browning-Team in meiner Nähe gibt, bin ich dann vor drei Wochen von meinem lokalen Tackle-Dealer, der ein eigenes Team hat, angesprochen worden, ob ich mal Lust hätte mit Ihm und seinen Jungs angeln zu gehen .....

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## angelsüchto (3. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*

das hört sich schonmal gut an,gibt es i,wie eine list bzw eine homepage wo alle teams aufgelistet sind?


----------



## Borg (3. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> das hört sich schonmal gut an,gibt es i,wie eine list bzw eine homepage wo alle teams aufgelistet sind?



Auf der Homepage von Zebco sind alle Browning-Teams aufgelistet.

http://www.zebco-europe.net/zebco/index.php?page=583&parent=573

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Merlin (3. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*

Ich weiß das Browning div. Händlerteams hat.
Einfach mal bei euch in der Nähe gucken ob ein Anglerhändler auch ein Team hat und dann dort mal nachfragen.
So unmöglich wie sich das anhört ist das glaube ich gar nicht in ein Team zu kommen.


----------



## plötze (3. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*



Borg schrieb:


> Nachdem ich dann den Gedanken wieder verworfen habe, da es kein Browning-Team in meiner Nähe gibt, bin ich dann vor drei Wochen von meinem lokalen Tackle-Dealer, der ein eigenes Team hat, angesprochen worden, ob ich mal Lust hätte mit Ihm und seinen Jungs angeln zu gehen .....
> 
> Gruß,
> Borg



meist läuft es auch so dass man, wenn man an diversen "wettkämpfen" (für den anfang auf kreis/bezirksebene) teilnimmt und auch nicht ganz so schlecht abschneidet angesprochen wird, oder es ergibt sich wenn man dort mit teamanglern spricht. marco beck  hab ich oft getroffen (hab ihn auch paar mal als schneider erlebt, das kann er garnicht ab:q). einfach mal ansprechen


----------



## angler4711 (3. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*

Moin, Moin!


Seid diesem Jahr haben wir Vereinsintern ein eigenes Team 
gebildet mit 5 Mann.
Die meisten Termine stehen alle im Internet, pro Person zahlt
man bei unseren Turnieren meistens 20Euro.


Über die ganzen kosten muss mann sich, dann bewusst sein
z.B. Startgeld + Fahrtkosten + Köder + Futter.




Also günstig ist es nicht gerade, aber es macht spaß!


----------



## Matchangler92 (3. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*

Ich glaube auch am besten fragst du dich bei den händlern durch, man kann auch googlen aber man googlt sich tot bevor man da etwas findet...

oder du guckst mal im matchanglerforum auf matchangler.de ob du da etwas findest...


----------



## Tricast (3. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*

Es gibt zwei Seiten im Netz die sich mit Stippen beschäftigen: www.Stippforum.de und www.Matchangler.de
Dort würde ich mich mal umschauen.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Borg (3. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*

So, jetzt bin ich zu Hause und hier mal die Antwort von Zebco, für diejenigen, die es interessiert:

-----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
Von: xxx@zebco-europe.com] 
Gesendet: Dienstag, 22. September 2009 13:57
An: xxx@unimatrix1.com
Betreff: Re: WG: Kontakt von xxx

Hallo,

von unserer Seite gibt es keinerlei Voraussetzungen.

Sie können sich einfach dem nächstgelegenen Browning-Team oder
Browning-Händlerteam
(http://www.zebco-europe.net/zebco/index.php?page=583&parent=573)
anschließen, wenn denn die Chemie zwischen Ihnen und dem jeweiligen Team
stimmt. Letztlich müssen die entscheiden, wen die dabei haben wollen und wen
nicht.

Herzliche Grüße

xxx
Zebco Sports Europe
Manager Marketing & Public Relation




----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Zebco Sports Europe GmbH · Elsterbogen 12-14 · D-21255 Tostedt
Handelsregister Tostedt · HRB 4909
Tel. 0 41 82 / 29 43-0 · Fax 0 41 82 / 29 43-22
E-Mail: info-de@zebco-europe.com · www.zebco-europe.com
Geschäftsführer: Dipl.-Kfm. Peter Delwes
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Fury87 (3. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*

Die Teams/herteller/Sponsoren suchen Die leute meistens selber! Und nicht die Angler die Teams/hersteller/sponsoren!  Und meistens ist es so, dass man dann die sachen nur Günstiger bekommt! Die wenigsten team-angler bekommen alles geschenkt!


----------



## Quappenjäger (3. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*

wenn man in so ein team will zählt nur leistung , vermarktung und chemie !! uups ganz vergessen sehr viel zeit zum fischen!!!


----------



## Marvin-2908 (3. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*

hallo
ok, dass ist alles nicht so einfach wie ich gedacht habe|rolleyes.
Ich möchte ja jetzt nicht angeben, aber die leute im angelsportverein sagen echt das ich gut bin. Ich bin jetzt 3facher Jugendvereinsmeister#6.
Ich würde einfach gerne mal gegen besser Leute angeln wie die aus dem verein ( was nicht heißt, dass die nicht angeln können!!).
Ich bin ja erst 15 jahre alt und da weiß ich nicht ob ich an wettkämpfen schon mitmachen kann#c.
Natürlich habe auch nicht die profi ausrüstung wie viele andere sie haben!!!

lg Marvin


----------



## Quappenjäger (3. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> hallo
> ok, dass ist alles nicht so einfach wie ich gedacht habe|rolleyes.
> Ich möchte ja jetzt nicht angeben, aber die leute im angelsportverein sagen echt das ich gut bin. Ich bin jetzt 3facher Jugendvereinsmeister#6.
> Ich würde einfach gerne mal gegen besser Leute angeln wie die aus dem verein ( was nicht heißt, dass die nicht angeln können!!).
> ...


 

mitmachen kannst du jedes wertungsangeln da in der regel die jugend extra gewertet wird. und um dann irgendwan in ein team zu kommen brauchst du kontakte , ergebnisse und am besten etliche berichte in zeitschriften. aber hast mit 15 jahren ja noch viel zeit um was zu machen !


----------



## Schleie07 (3. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*

lool--den einen kenn ich....von team ovens


----------



## Marvin-2908 (3. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*

ja ich glaube da bracuht man veil zeit, welche ich ja als schüler noch habe!!|supergri
ICh habe jetzt mal das Team MOsella angeschrieben


----------



## Quappenjäger (3. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*



Schleie07 schrieb:


> lool--den einen kenn ich....von team ovens


 

;+ auf was der post bezogen ? evtl zitat rein damit nachvollziehbar


----------



## Marvin-2908 (3. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*

ach
ich träume schon davon für das team mosella zu angeln


----------



## haenschen (3. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> hallo
> ok, dass ist alles nicht so einfach wie ich gedacht habe|rolleyes.
> Ich möchte ja jetzt nicht angeben, aber die leute im angelsportverein sagen echt das ich gut bin. Ich bin jetzt 3facher Jugendvereinsmeister#6.
> Ich würde einfach gerne mal gegen besser Leute angeln wie die aus dem verein ( was nicht heißt, dass die nicht angeln können!!).
> ...


es kommt nicht auf die ausrüstung an .. 
hauptsache man kann angeln , es nütz ja nix wenn jmd grade erst anfängt zu angeln und schon ne profi ausrüstung hat ..
an deiner stelle würde ich next jahr anfangen damit , denn da kannst du dein talent unter beweis stellen .. und wer weis , vielleicht wird irgendjemand beim cup dich sehn und dich in ein team aufnehmen 
mfg


----------



## Marvin-2908 (3. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*

ja
wo sind denn die wettkämpfe so und was muss ich denn da beachten


----------



## haenschen (3. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> ja
> wo sind denn die wettkämpfe so und was muss ich denn da beachten


 betrachten wir mal die wettkämpfe als cup's  
ähm , einige händler wissen es , aber vorallen werden die einladungen an vereine geschikt . 
bei der anmeldung steht dabei was man beachten muss , wie zb. wieviele ruten , ob nur mit tragender pose gefischt wird etc , wenn du interesse ast kann ich dir mal eine einladung schiken , nur damit du weisst wie das auszusehen hat oder ehergesagt was dabei stehen müsste . 
mfg


----------



## Matchangler92 (3. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*

Ich glaube die Zeitschrift der "Matchangler" veranstaltet jährlich einen Jugendcup
der nennt sich dann junior Match'in Das wäre ne chance sich zu beweisen...
das is für jugendliche von 12- 16 Jahren und wenn du gewinnst kommst du warscheinlich auch in eine Ausgabe oder wirst zumindest erwähnt...
Ich war für letztes jahr angemeldet aber Schule kamm mir dazwischen und ich musste leider absagen, aber man muss ja auch irgendwo prioritäten setzten, den irgendwo hat schule ja noch vorrang
Mein motto dazu erst schule dann angeln, und das sollte man nie aus den augen verlieren....

Achso ein artikel dazu findest du in der Ausgabe 02/2008

für weitere infos dazu kannste mir gern ne PN Schreiben!!!


----------



## haenschen (3. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*



Matchangler92 schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Zeitschrift der "Matchangler" veranstaltet jährlich einen Jugendcup
> der nennt sich dann junior Match'in Das wäre ne chance sich zu beweisen...
> das is für jugendliche von 12- 16 Jahren und wenn du gewinnst kommst du warscheinlich auch in eine Ausgabe oder wirst zumindest erwähnt...
> Ich war für letztes jahr angemeldet aber Schule kamm mir dazwischen und ich musste leider absagen, aber man muss ja auch irgendwo prioritäten setzten, den irgendwo hat schule ja noch vorrang
> ...


 und wieso hör ich nix davon  
wo ist dieser cup denn? 
höffentlich nicht so weit weg .. aber ich glaube ja 
man soll sich ja auch noch vor augen haben das schule ja für die eigene zukunft ist und anglen ja eigentlich nur ein hobby 
ohne schule -> keine arbeit-> kein geld -> keine angelsachen  
mfg


----------



## Gardenfly (3. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*

Ich kenne Leute in diversen Teams, als Vorraussetzung musst du bei grösseren Angeln immer gut vorne sein.
Das reicht natürlich nicht alleine, aber du lernst dort Leute kennen die dich evtl. mal ansprechen wenn bei denen einer abgeworben wurde.
Eine Portion Hinterhältigkeit hilft auch bei Mittelmäßigkeit, indem du die Fähigkeit deiner Mitbewerber schlecht machst, und natürlich benötigst du eine Menge Geld für ein neues Teamoutfit und nichts von Fremdfirmen fischt.
Ein Kumpel hatte mal ausgerechnet das er ca. 10000€ im Jahr für Gerät,Köder, Startgeld und Unterkünfte ausgibt.


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (3. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*

Lustig ist immer, wenn Leute wirklich meinen, daß Teamangler alle Ausrüstung umsonst bekommen.... :q
Dem ist leider nicht so...|gr:


Teamangler zu sein, heißt oft auch persönliche Interessen zurückzustellen. 
Gerade im Frühjahr kanns schon fast stressig werden, wenn man dann seine Wochenenden auf div. Hausmessen verbringt, zu denen das Team angefordert wird. 
Zudem sollte man sich halt auch wirklich zu 150 % mit "seiner" Marke identifizieren.:l


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (3. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*

den kastrup kenn ich das is mein neuer dealer ;D


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (3. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*

jetzt mal ganz dumm gefragt kann mann nicht son team selber gründen? und dann verschiedene hersteller anfragen ob sies sponsern?


----------



## haenschen (3. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*



Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern schrieb:


> Lustig ist immer, wenn Leute wirklich meinen, daß Teamangler alle Ausrüstung umsonst bekommen.... :q
> Dem ist leider nicht so...|gr:
> 
> 
> ...


damit kannst du recht haben helmut , neh damit hast du sogar recht 
naja , ich hab ja das glück weit entfenrt von sonen messen zu wohnen , und noch nicht so bekannt zu sein 
und sonst so ? hast du dich für diese saison schon von den brassen verabschiedet  
mfg


----------



## Matchangler92 (3. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*

@haenschen
letztes jahr war der im saarland in Noswendeln
Achso begrenzte teilnehmerzahl 30!!!
DEr frühe vogel fängt den fisch!!!

Achso und:"             <table id="post2706005" class="tborder" width="100%" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr valign="top"><td class="alt1" id="td_post_2706005" style="border-right: 0px solid rgb(255, 255, 255);">*und wieso hör ich nix davon  
wo ist dieser cup denn? 
höffentlich nicht so weit weg .. aber ich glaube ja 
man soll sich ja auch noch vor augen haben das schule ja für die eigene zukunft ist und anglen ja eigentlich nur ein hobby 
ohne schule -> keine arbeit-> kein geld -> keine angelsachen 

sehr kluge worte so soll das sein, erst abschluß dann Richtig loslegen mit angeln weil die chance auf'n vernünftigen Abschluß hat man eigentlich nur einmal!!!


*Ichhab ja zum glück "nur noch" drei jahre Oberstufe vor mir XD

         <!-- / message -->                                                                 </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="alt2" style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: -moz-use-text-color rgb(255, 255, 255) rgb(255, 255, 255); border-width: 0px;">          
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                        </td> <td class="alt1" style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: -moz-use-text-color rgb(255, 255, 255) rgb(255, 255, 255) -moz-use-text-color; border-width: 0px;" align="right">              <!-- controls -->                                        

</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## haenschen (3. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*



Matchangler92 schrieb:


> @haenschen
> letztes jahr war der im saarland in Noswendeln
> Achso begrenzte teilnehmerzahl 30!!!
> DEr frühe vogel fängt den fisch!!!
> ...


 
alleine ''nur noch''  
bin jetz auf ne berufsauszubildene schule und nur noch 1 jahr  
und saarland? soll ich quer durch deutschland reisen? da bezahl ich ja mehr um dahin zu kommen als für das futter etc  
naja dann geh ich lieber zum browning jugend cup  
mfg


----------



## Marvin-2908 (3. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*

kann man mal ein team anfragen ob sie was für ein verein sponnsort??
Der verein würde es wirklich dringend benötigen


----------



## haenschen (3. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*

ein team direkt nicht , wenn denn ein händler der von der marke gesponsort wird , aber ich glaube ein jugendlicher hätte nix dazu zu sagen .. das sollte lieber mal der jugendwart bzw der 1. vorsitzende kären .. 
weil als jugendlicher würde ich mich da eher n bisschen heraushalten , evt das mal vorschlagen aber mehr könnte man eigentlich nicht machen 
mfg


----------



## Marvin-2908 (3. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*

ja glaube ich auch
aber ich mach auch seh viel für den verein!!!
Ich geb es aber einfacah mal weiter


----------



## gründler (3. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*

.......


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (4. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*

gibts auch raubfisch teamss von exori Rozjemeier ect?

zur not mein motto wir gründen selber eins xD


----------



## Marvin-2908 (4. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*

hej
des ist gar keinen schlechte idee|rolleyes
Wir können doch heir mal ein aufruf machen und alle die ins team wollen können da rein!!!
Da stellen wir uns ein team zusammen aus den angelboard mitgliedern oder??
Wäre doch sei geil:k
Machen immer paar ein fachgebiet#h

lg Marvin

Sagt mal was ihr davon haltet


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (4. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*

wieso nicht


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*



Matchangler92 schrieb:


> @haenschen
> letztes jahr war der im saarland in *Noswendeln*
> Achso begrenzte teilnehmerzahl 30!!!
> DEr frühe vogel fängt den fisch!!!



Noswendeln gibts nicht, wahrscheinlich meintest du St.Wendel.


----------



## haenschen (4. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Noswendeln gibts nicht, wahrscheinlich meintest du St.Wendel.


 ich habs nicht geschrieben .. ich kenn die gegend nochnichtmal


----------



## Matchangler92 (4. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*

im Heftsteht stausee noswendeln bei google maps finde ichs auch#c

Is auch egal is ja schon über ein jahr vorbei...


----------



## Matchangler92 (4. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*

ohhh der ort heißt noswendel


----------



## don rhabano (4. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*

Nur mal so zum Match´In (Shimano Juniors Cup).

Das ganze wird jährlich von Matchangler,Claus Müller (CM-Lockstoffe) und Angelsport Ofenloch veranstaltet.
Ich war dieses Jahr auch dort ,war schon verärgert ,wie es da teilweise zuging.
Is ja echt toll ,dass sowas organisiert wird,aber wenn dann die Kinder der Supertollen von den dort anwesenden Pros alles in den ***** geschoben bekommen , auch Montage aufgebaut bekommen #d (16 Jähriger mit giga-ausrüstung) finde ich das schon unfair! 
Ich musste mit dem Zug anreisen ,also ohne Kiepe ,Riesen Pole etc. und habe trotzdem noch den 6. Platz gemacht, auch ohne irgendeine Hilfe.

Da muss man aber drüber hinwegschauen, wenigstens gabs ganz gute Preise.


Petri 

Don


----------



## Tricast (4. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*

Marvin 2908 möchte doch nur angeln und auch etwas lernen, und das in einer Gruppe. Es macht mehr Spass und bringt auch mehr! Soweit hat Marvin einfach Recht und ist auf dem richtigen Weg. Die Frage ist nur, wie soll der Junge es weiter angehen.
Mein Tipp: Marvin, suche Dir in deiner Nähe gleichgesinnte mit denen Du dich Treffen kannst, Dich austauschen und Angeln gehen kannst. Wenn sich die Gruppe gefestigt hat würde ich einen erfahrenen Angler fragen ob er Euch nicht einmal helfen kann. Montagen, Futter, Techniken. Bestimmt kennt der Händler jemanden und hilft weiter oder im Verein gibt es fachkundige Angler. Und Lesen, alles Lesen was man bekommen kann und angeln, angeln, angeln.
Alles andere kommt dann von ganz alleine.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Matchangler92 (4. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*



Tricast schrieb:


> Marvin 2908 möchte doch nur angeln und auch etwas lernen, und das in einer Gruppe. Es macht mehr Spass und bringt auch mehr! Soweit hat Marvin einfach Recht und ist auf dem richtigen Weg. Die Frage ist nur, wie soll der Junge es weiter angehen.
> Mein Tipp: Marvin, suche Dir in deiner Nähe gleichgesinnte mit denen Du dich Treffen kannst, Dich austauschen und Angeln gehen kannst. Wenn sich die Gruppe gefestigt hat würde ich einen erfahrenen Angler fragen ob er Euch nicht einmal helfen kann. Montagen, Futter, Techniken. Bestimmt kennt der Händler jemanden und hilft weiter oder im Verein gibt es fachkundige Angler. Und Lesen, alles Lesen was man bekommen kann und angeln, angeln, angeln.
> Alles andere kommt dann von ganz alleine.
> 
> Gruß Heinz




Das ist in meinen augen zu 102% die beste antwort/lösungsweg:m:m:m:m


----------



## Tricast (5. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*

Vielleicht noch als Tipp wenn man mit dem Friedfischangeln anfängt: Als erstes eine Telestippe in der Länge 6 bis 7 Meter, paar Montagen mit Pose, Vorfächer 0,8 bis 10 mit Haken Größe 16, 18, 20, 22 in der Länge ca. 20 cm, bisschen Futter, paar Maden und es kann losgehen. Dann als nächstes eine Matchrute mit Rolle und 14 ner Schnur, paar Wagler, Speedwirbel und Vorfächer ca. 40 lang mit Haken 16, 18.
Und man braucht natürlich eine Sitzkiepe mit verstellbaren Beinen und nach Möglichkeit mit einem Fußpodest. Das sollte für den Anfang reichen und ist auch noch bezahlbar.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Marvin-2908 (5. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*

hallo
danke für die antwort!
Ich angel ja schon seit 1997 und seit 2003 im verein!
Mit der stippe des mach ich schon lange
hab so eine 6m von D.A.M.
Mit der test ich immer verschiedene montagen an allen möglich gewässetypen.
Zu weihnachtem möchte ich mir aber gerne eine kopfrute kaufen, so ab 10m.
Wir sind im verein schon ein richtiges" team", aber die sind alle net so angelfreaks wie ich.


----------



## haenschen (5. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*



Tricast schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch als Tipp wenn man mit dem Friedfischangeln anfängt: Als erstes eine Telestippe in der Länge 6 bis 7 Meter, paar Montagen mit Pose, Vorfächer 0,8 bis 10 mit Haken Größe 16, 18, 20, 22 in der Länge ca. 20 cm, bisschen Futter, paar Maden und es kann losgehen. Dann als nächstes eine Matchrute mit Rolle und 14 ner Schnur, paar Wagler, Speedwirbel und Vorfächer ca. 40 lang mit Haken 16, 18.
> Und man braucht natürlich eine Sitzkiepe mit verstellbaren Beinen und nach Möglichkeit mit einem Fußpodest. Das sollte für den Anfang reichen und ist auch noch bezahlbar.
> 
> Gruß aus Bremen
> Heinz


ich würde eher sagen erstma nicht mit der match , weil das ist doch etwas zu schwer .. anfangen kann man mit der stippe , und dann würde ich raten mit dem feedern anzufangen , oder als erstes feedern und dann stippen , aber vorallendingen würde ich sagen das man erstma richtige ruten roller etc haben soll und dann erst ne kiepe anschaffen soll . erstmal reicht ein klappstuhl , damit fängt sogut wie jeder an .
allerdings ist das auch gewässerabhängig  
mfg


----------



## Gardenfly (5. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*

Wieso langsam anfangen ?
Der Junge will in ein Team- Sponsoring.
Wenn der bei Bayern München spielen will sagt auch keiner: "machen wir es ohne Ball"
Und auf dem Niveau geht es, nur nicht mit Millionengehältern am Ende .


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*



haenschen schrieb:


> ich würde eher sagen erstma nicht mit der match , weil das ist doch etwas zu schwer .. anfangen kann man mit der stippe , und dann würde ich raten mit dem feedern anzufangen , oder als erstes feedern und dann stippen , aber vorallendingen würde ich sagen das man erstma richtige ruten roller etc haben soll und dann erst ne kiepe anschaffen soll . erstmal reicht ein klappstuhl , damit fängt sogut wie jeder an .
> allerdings ist das auch gewässerabhängig
> mfg



Ich weiß ja nicht, aber der Ratschlag, erst mit Stippen anzufangen, weil matchen schwieriger sei...nee, nee die Ansicht teile ich erstmal ganz und gar nicht.
Anfangen kann man grundsätzlich mit jeder Angelart und solange man es amateurmäßig betreibt, ist Matchangeln sicher nicht anspruchsvoller, als das Stippen.
Wenn man es so sieht, kann man auch mit dem Stippen anfangen, bevor man sich ans Matchangeln macht, genauso gut aber auch umgedreht.
Sobald wir von profimäßigem Angeln sprechen, halte ich Stippfischen definitiv für komplexer, anspruchsvoller und schwieriger als Matchfischen. Für meinen Begriff ist Stippfischen die Königsdisziplin unter den Friedfischangelmethoden.
Ohne Rolle, mit feinstem Monofil, nem ewig langen, unhandlichem Stecken, bewaffnet mit nem Abroller, zum besseren Ab- und Anstecken der Rutenteile und max. nem Gummizug als "Bremse", dicke Karpfen oder Barben rausziehen, schwieriger gehts kaum.


----------



## haenschen (5. November 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, aber der Ratschlag, erst mit Stippen anzufangen, weil matchen schwieriger sei...nee, nee die Ansicht teile ich erstmal ganz und gar nicht.
> Anfangen kann man grundsätzlich mit jeder Angelart und solange man es amateurmäßig betreibt, ist Matchangeln sicher nicht anspruchsvoller, als das Stippen.
> Wenn man es so sieht, kann man auch mit dem Stippen anfangen, bevor man sich ans Matchangeln macht, genauso gut aber auch umgedreht.
> Sobald wir von profimäßigem Angeln sprechen, halte ich Stippfischen definitiv für komplexer, anspruchsvoller und schwieriger als Matchfischen. Für meinen Begriff ist Stippfischen die Königsdisziplin unter den Friedfischangelmethoden.
> Ohne Rolle, mit feinstem Monofil, nem ewig langen, unhandlichem Stecken, bewaffnet mit nem Abroller, zum besseren Ab- und Anstecken der Rutenteile und max. nem Gummizug als "Bremse", dicke Karpfen oder Barben rausziehen, schwieriger gehts kaum.


 ich meinte nicht das angeln mit ner pole sondern eher mit ner long long stippe , 5 meter langt und damit erstma paar rotaugen rotfedern etc , und wenn man schon recht gut damit umkann , kann man´s auf kapitale gehn


----------



## maxf (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*

Moin, intersseantes Thema, was ihr da diskutiert... .
Um ein erfolgreicher Stipper zu werden, wurden die besten Tipps ja schon vom Heinz genannt:Alles Lesen, was nicht niet- und nagelfest ist (nicht nur Internet!), und Angeln gehen, wann immer man Zeit hat als Schüler (in einem vertretbaren Rahmen natürlich) nach dem Motto: "Es gibt nichts Gutes, ausser man tut es!" Diese beiden Sachen kann man nicht oft genug erwähnen.
Ich weiß noch, wie ich  damals die Angelpraxis-Ordner und Blinker-Sonderhefte fast aufgefr..... hab`, um dann am nächsten Tag alles gleich in die Praxis umzusetzen.
Wenn man später mal nicht mehr soviel Zeit hat, freut man sich, wenn man auch noch Buch über seine Angeltouren und Futtertests geführt hat.
Meiner Meinung nach steht am Anfang der Umgang und das Fischen mit der Pose im Vordergrund in Kombination zu ersten Erfahrungen mit dem Einsatz von Lebend- und Grundfutter . Durch diese Kombo bekommt man durch Fänge schnell ein pos. Feedback, was die langfr. Motivation erhält. Mit der Pose bekommt der Angler am differenziertesten mit, was unter der Wasseroberfläche passiert (Beissverhalten, Abzug der Pose, Schnurschwimmer, Schulung der Aufmerksamkeit...). Des Weiteren gewinnt man bestens Erfahrungen über das Verhalten der Montage im Wasser und darüber, wie man seine Montage den Gewässerbedingungen oder Beissverhalten anpassen muss, wenn man fangen will.Somit fördert das Posenangeln die aktive Komponente. Einen Feeder kann man auch mal durch sein hohes Eigengewicht eine längere Zeit liegen lassen, was oft bei Junganglern zur Unaufmerksamkeit führt.
Wer mit dem Feedern beginnt, verpasst Wichtigstes.
 Überspitzt könnte man dann ja auch sofort beim megatrendigen "Carp- Hunting" mit "140g- beschichteter Fox- Selbsthakbombe beginnen", gleich durch Glück und Tütenboilies einen 43-Pfünder fangen, um im Anschluss zwecks mangelnder Motivation wieder aufzuhören, weil man in absehbarer Zeit keinen Größeren fangen wird.
Ich denke als Stipper in einer konkurrenzfähigen Mannschaft muss man immer mit der Pose umgehen können (Stippen, Bolo, Match), wobei für mich das Matchen die Königsdisziplin darstellt (Werfen von Wagglermontagen, präzises Füttern auf Entfernung..., oder schon mal abtreibend mit Avon / Loafer und Centrepin gefischt?) 
Und wirklich alle meine Kollegen beim Karpfenangeln, die schon lange dabei und wirklich erfolgreich sind, haben mit dem Stippen begonnen.
Diese Beispiele sollen zeigen, dass es beim (erfolgreichen) Angeln nur "Step by step!" geht. Es handelt somit von dem Formulieren von persönlich realistischen und vor allem erreichbaren Zielen.
Wer als Jungangler Ambitionen hegt, sollte sich auf Vereinsebene das "Pfund" verdienen, mit dem er später "wuchern" kann. Man merkt als Betreuer, welcher Jgdl. motiviert und erfolgreich ist. So gelingt der erste Einstieg.
Der Verein sollte aber schon passen und Hegefischen unterstützen, ggf. einen anderen Verein in der Nähe wählen. Oft gibt es sogenannte Jugendmannschaften, in welcher man sich dann später für die Vereinsmannschaft empfehlen kann und an Auswärtsangeln teilnimmt und so bei Erfolg der breiten Masse auffällt und "Kontakte" knüpfen kann. Diesen Weg haben klassischerweise viele gute Stipper genommen.

Nur sollte man sich nicht von dem Wort "Team" blenden lassen. Bei der heutigen "Inflation" sogenannter "Teams" kommt man ja gar nicht mehr hinterher mit zählen.
Wenn wir bspw. innerhalb der Saison mit unserer Vereinsmannschaft durch den Norden zu Auswärtsfischen fahren, haben wir hierbei schon so manchen "Teamangler" wirklich alt aussehen lassen.

Bis denne


----------



## Molke-Drink (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: wie kommt man in ein Angelteam?*

Ich hab den Thröd mal überfolegen und hab viel von Traum und so gelesen,
aber auch wenns nur ein Team vom Dealer ist kostet es meist schon eine monatliche Gebühr und mal sollte sich halt strickt an Termine halten.
Deshalb will ich garnicht an die großen Teams denken,die da was weiß ich wo hinfahren... So viele Urlaubstage hab ich garnicht:vik:


----------

